# German Job Seekers Visa



## sunny_mat

Hi All,

I need some information regarding German Job Seekers Visa.

Currently I am working for one of European Telecom Company as a SAP Consultant.
I have 7.5 Years of experience and also learning German language.

After reviewing some sites and this bog I get some idea how to proceed however there are some droughts which I want to share with you all...

Job seekers visa validity for 6 months ..Is that enough to get a job ?

What is the success rate of this visa ?

If I start applying for Jobs from my home country and then go to Germany .. Is German company entreating people who are not present in Germany but plan to 
Come in after few months ?

There are many consultancies who offer these services ..But charge very heavy fees .. Is their any alternative .. ?

Which city conducts the interviews with German embassy ?

Also if there is any more information if someone wants to share then it would be a great help..

Thanks 
Sunny


----------



## g_n_a

There have been several threads on this already.

To sum up, 
1. It is apparently quite difficult to get the German job seekers visa nowadays.
2. Getting a job will be much more difficult if you apply from your home country.
3. Avoid consultancies if possible. Many of them are fraudulent.
4; The German visa consulates in India are in Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai Bangalore and Kolkata.


----------



## g_n_a

In fact, a quick look at the German visa consulate's web page reveals that there is no such thing called a 'Job Search Visa'. Maybe they have discontinued it.


----------



## ALKB

g_n_a said:


> In fact, a quick look at the German visa consulate's web page reveals that there is no such thing called a 'Job Search Visa'. Maybe they have discontinued it.


Still alive and kicking:

German Missions in India - German National visas

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/4060726/Daten/4215627/jobseeker.pdf


----------



## Bevdeforges

I suspect it depends on the country as to whether or not a Job Seeker's visa is required or available. For example, for someone from a country that does not need a visa for a 90 day visit, there's no particular reason to have a job seeker's visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

Bevdeforges said:


> I suspect it depends on the country as to whether or not a Job Seeker's visa is required or available. For example, for someone from a country that does not need a visa for a 90 day visit, there's no particular reason to have a job seeker's visa.


It would give you 6 months instead of 90 days, would be the only advantage.


----------



## venkataphanindra

sunny_mat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some information regarding German Job Seekers Visa.
> 
> Currently I am working for one of European Telecom Company as a SAP Consultant.
> I have 7.5 Years of experience and also learning German language.
> 
> After reviewing some sites and this bog I get some idea how to proceed however there are some droughts which I want to share with you all...
> 
> Job seekers visa validity for 6 months ..Is that enough to get a job ?
> 
> What is the success rate of this visa ?
> 
> If I start applying for Jobs from my home country and then go to Germany .. Is German company entreating people who are not present in Germany but plan to
> Come in after few months ?
> 
> There are many consultancies who offer these services ..But charge very heavy fees .. Is their any alternative .. ?
> 
> Which city conducts the interviews with German embassy ?
> 
> Also if there is any more information if someone wants to share then it would be a great help..
> 
> Thanks
> Sunny


Hi Sunny,

Greetings !!!

Good to see you on this forum.

Even I was an SAP Consultant with 5 years Experience on HCM Module. Can you please tell me how the job opportunities over there and can we people will survive without knowledge of German language. Kindly let me know ASAP.


----------

